# Problem with an outboard



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.


So I'm having problem with my 15 horse Johnson.

It just had a tune up last year (carb rebuild and what not) and was running fine.
I put Stabil in the gas tank when I winterized it.

Now this year it wouldn't start. I put in new spark plugs and she starts fine now. However, when attempt to go to full throttle the engine dies.

I can putz around at low speed, but as soon as I attempt to go faster it dies.
*

Does anyone know what this problem might be and what the solution could be?*

.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Water in your gas... and now, water in your carb.

Get new gasoline and clean all the old crap OUT of the engine.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Water in your gas... and now, water in your carb.
> 
> Get new gasoline and clean all the old crap OUT of the engine.


How do you clean it out?

I just put brand new gasoline in it and that's what it's been running on.

.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, even though you used a fuel stabilizer, it still sounds as if your gas is bad...most likely water in the fuel as stated above.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Or, could be junk in your jets too. Some times that Stabil will loosen stuff in the tank and get in the jets and/or screens. Float could be stuck too.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> Or, could be junk in your jets too. Some times that Stabil will loosen stuff in the tank and get in the jets and/or screens. Float could be stuck too.


So how do you fix it?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Probably have to get your carb cleaned again.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Probably have to get your carb cleaned again.


Damn, that's not cheap.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Where are you from? If you are anywhere around Devils Lake, I might be able to go through the carb for you.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Where are you from? If you are anywhere around Devils Lake, I might be able to go through the carb for you.


Thanks. I really appreciate it.

But I'm in Cottage Grove, MN.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Get rid of the gas, tilt the motor up to try to get everything out of the carb. New gas, seafoam or another carb cleaner additive to the new gas/oil mix. Let it idle for 10-15 minutes and see if it cleans it out.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Get rid of the gas, tilt the motor up to try to get everything out of the carb. New gas, seafoam or another carb cleaner additive to the new gas/oil mix. Let it idle for 10-15 minutes and see if it cleans it out.


Get rid of the new gas?

I just emptied the old tank and am using new gas.

.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

usmarine0352 said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Get rid of the gas, tilt the motor up to try to get everything out of the carb. New gas, seafoam or another carb cleaner additive to the new gas/oil mix. Let it idle for 10-15 minutes and see if it cleans it out.
> ...


Like stated above...the cheapest thing to try first is to empty the gas out. Empty the bowl (s) by taking out the drain screw in the bottom of the bowl (s) SEAFOAM...best cleaner and safest thing on the market. Use it with recommendations on the can.

If you are not familiar with the carb at all..but are mechanically inclined..Google it for a schematic and take the jets out..pretty easy...and blow them out...blow everything out but not with a compressor.

Try the seafoam first. Not 'something as good as' seafoam...get the real stuff.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Marine, I've been having similar problems with my 15hp evinrude- i had no power and was told ethanol might have eaten my gas lines to clog up the carb, cleaned that, then replaced fuel lines, but the one was too big so i now have to test the new one out. what year is your motor?
I rebuilt my carb this summer and it was pretty easy to do ($25 from Twin City outboard)
How is your fuel pump? Mine was pretty weak and I rebuilt mine and that was pretty easy to do for $13 from NAPA. 
here are some links that helped me out alot:
http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/J ... 9.9_15.htm

fuel pump rebuild
http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/R ... elpump.htm

good luck


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Jmnhunter said:


> Marine, I've been having similar problems with my 15hp evinrude- i had no power and was told ethanol might have eaten my gas lines to clog up the carb, cleaned that, then replaced fuel lines, but the one was too big so i now have to test the new one out. what year is your motor?
> I rebuilt my carb this summer and it was pretty easy to do ($25 from Twin City outboard)
> How is your fuel pump? Mine was pretty weak and I rebuilt mine and that was pretty easy to do for $13 from NAPA.
> here are some links that helped me out alot:
> ...


Thanks.

I just had everything rebuilt and tuned up last year. It cost me like a couple hundred dollars.

.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Stabil is way overrated and used too much. Stabil is fine for the gas tank, but carbs are best winterized by running them dry. Leaving fuel in the float bowl for extended periods of time is asking for trouble.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

MOB said:


> Stabil is way overrated and used too much. Stabil is fine for the gas tank, but carbs are best winterized by running them dry. Leaving fuel in the float bowl for extended periods of time is asking for trouble.


I ran the motor dry last year with hose detached. I then put Stabil in the gas tank.

Maybe when I first ran it this year is when it went bad by putting that gas with Stabil into the motor.

.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

well after my repairs, I got some fresh gas with seafoam, slapped on the rabbit ears and started it up last night, it idles perfectly now, so now I just have to find some water


----------

